# Executor sale of house question



## Joshnot (22 Apr 2009)

My Dad died before my Mum and left her "everything" which was his interest in their house (not worth much - small country town).  She never took out probate on his will as advised by her local probate office.
She died last year and the executor has taken out probate on her will and is preparing to sell the house.
The house is registered in the joint names of my parents and first registration was done in the late 80's so is freehold folio.
Question is: do we have to probate my Dad's will before selling the house?


----------



## mf1 (22 Apr 2009)

No- so long as they were joint owners, ownership will have passed directly to survivor ( Mother) but you will need his Death Certificiate

mf


----------



## Joshnot (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks for that mf!


----------

